# They Who Draw Monsters?



## Lesley Drakken (Aug 17, 2012)

I've always dabbled about in different mediums but starting only when I was about 15 I decided that I needed to improve on my drawing skills...for a long time I was afraid to try and draw people because I didn't think I was good enough, and in that time I acquired a hobby for drawing fantastic creatures in my own particular style. I can draw humans half-way competently now, but monsters are still my favorite things to draw. They usually embody a specific concept and are scribbled on notebook paper...the style of drawing on notebook paper with a number two pencil has actually become characteristic of my work, because I'm not comfortable using anything else for some reason. I've filled up five notebooks with my drawings in a span of about three years.

The new show on Sci-Fi, Jim Henson's Creature Shop, has made me want to talk about my hobby and show more people my drawings, because I realized that this is a thing outside my own head and other people are interested in it too. =P I only have a few drawings uploaded to my computer right now from a few years ago, but I'll get more up here later and in the mean time this is an open thread, so it's not just for my artwork but for whoever else draws monsters and wants to show their work off.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I really enjoy drawing monstrous, creepy things... as well as my non-monster characters in monstrous forms. I haven't done a lot of monstery-stuff in a while, though. I really should do more! xD

Here are some of my monster draws:










My character, BLY:









My character, Ellizuh:









Fanart from Naruto:









Though my favorite race of monsters I made were these things called Walking Moons that IDK where my brain was when I made them but they're kind of awesome xD

I mostly draw in Photoshop CS2 or Paint Tool SAI. I'd love to use real materials but those are expensive and I am a cheapskate 8D;; I don't know what my influences are for my monsters... most of my monster art came from 2+ years ago when I had serious depression and was rather suicidal so I guess they were just born from whatever darkness I was in as art was always my way of dealing with complex and unwanted negative emotions. Though I do love circle-round glowing eyes LOL.


----------



## zeelf (Aug 7, 2014)

not exactly monsters but... 

(see avatar)

maps of my real | drawings


----------



## Wololo (Jul 17, 2014)

Last year, a couple of my classmates and I had a really fun game where we'd draw creatures. We'd take one paper, bend it in 3 equal parts, where the first/top part would be the head, the middle would be the body and the lower part would be the legs. One person would start off, draw the head, bend the paper and mark where the next person was supposed to continue drawing. That way you'd get 3 parts drawn by 3 different people without knowing what the other person drew. We have about 90 of those.

Now that I think of it, today is a good opportunity to continue the tradition throughout the new school year.

EDIT: we've actually also done the same with poems, but that didn't last very long and had too many ad hominem references of people we know and tend to dislike.

Here are a couple of more successful samples.


----------

